# poor winter warm up



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

SumBeach said:


> Hey everyone. I have a '12 cruze LT auto with a computer remote start. I've noticed that after 15 minutes of it being started the car is barely warmed up, like 2 or third small line on the temp gauge. Has anyone experienced this and is there a fix. The coolant recall has been done according to the dealer. I've even tried 2 cycles of the remote start and it never goes above the second or third line until I actually start driving.


How cold is it where you are? This behavior is normal for the cruze with the 1.4T. The little engine simply doesn't burn enough gas to make enough heat at idle. It has to be driven to get any reasonable amount of heat in it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As stated,
This is all the heat that little engine can muster up unless it is working at actually moving the car.......A now going on five year long discussion.......almost as long as it takes the car to warm up.

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

set a brick on the gas pedal. J/k having this issue too with little heat with remote start. Better off getting a space heater and pluging it in for 10 minutes and placing it the car


----------



## xMOWERYx (Nov 7, 2014)

Don't have your heat on in the car during warm up if you can help it. Having the heater on will suck the heat out of the coolant in the engine making it harder to warm up. When you do start driving, then turn your heat on.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Only thing I've seen that makes any worthwhile difference is the AMSOIL Coolant Boost. Proven results in every car it has been used to reduce the amount of time it takes to get heat in the cabin. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/113-titan-synthetics/43417-amsoil-dominator-coolant-boost.html

Just a couple of weeks ago, I added half a bottle to my buddy's wife's 2009 Jetta because she was complaining that it took forever to get heat in the car. Next morning, she posted a message on my Facebook wall saying her car went from 10 minutes to 3 minutes to get heat and that she was genuinely impressed. 

That's not to say you'll get the same results, but I personally noted much better heat in my Cruze as did many other Cruze owners.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, in ten minutes already 7 miles closer to my destination with my temperature gauge at midway. And start getting heat after about a mile of driving. Starting off with a cold engine in below zero weather. Also saves on my gas bill. 

What's cold to me is spending an hour in subzero weather clearing off my driveway.


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 20, 2014)

The last week it has been our coldest week of winter so far, ranged from 5-20 degrees. It is at idle during that time, I'm guessing emissions has limited the high idle time to just long enough to warm up the emissions controls. I mainly just wanted the snow and ice to melt off the windows. I'll consider adding the additive, this is the first car that I have ever had to have this issue.. thanks for the responses.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/107137-takes-forever-heat-up.html


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Proven results in every car it has been used to reduce the amount of time it takes to get heat in the cabin.
> 
> That's not to say you'll get the same results,


i dont understand


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boraz said:


> i dont understand


Every car responds differently. I won't make a blanket statement saying every car will go from 10 minutes to 3 minutes to get heat, but I will say it will improve. 

I don't believe this is relevant for diesels however.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boraz said:


> i dont understand


I thought the CTD has an electric cabin heater.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

NickD said:


> Ha, in ten minutes already 7 miles closer to my destination with my temperature gauge at midway. And start getting heat after about a mile of driving. Starting off with a cold engine in below zero weather. Also saves on my gas bill.
> 
> What's cold to me is spending an hour in subzero weather clearing off my driveway.


Like you, the sooner I can get moving, the happier I am.


----------

